# Beneficial bacteria



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How often can I do a water change without harming the beneficial bacteria in my tank?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

with Ps you can do a safe 2x 50% water change a week. As long as you dont disturb your filter and not too much of the gravel then your good. Otherwise to less of a water change if your gonna mess around with the gravel or filter.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you dont like my suggestion? =(


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

90% of your beneficial bacteria is in your filter. 25% water change every week is sufficient. In emergencies water can be changed 100% but you have to make sure your parameters are very close to what was in the tank.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

20-25% a week, no water changes if cycling


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

U done all those posts and uve been a member for ages and u dnt kno how to do a water change?? Mmmmm interesting!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> U done all those posts and uve been a member for ages and u dnt kno how to do a water change?? Mmmmm interesting!!!


 not quite what he asked


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> xtreme_pingu said:
> 
> 
> > U done all those posts and uve been a member for ages and u dnt kno how to do a water change?? Mmmmm interesting!!!
> ...


 Sorry misread the post!!









The beneficial bacteria are held within the filter media and substr8!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Eric thankyou for responding, I did take what you said into consideration but I wanted to get somemore response too. I have had this problem with a bacteria bloom in my tank for sometime now, and small water changes just dont seem to be working.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

are you sure it is a bacterial bloom? i thought i had a bacterial bloom and done so many water changes i think i knocked the bacteria out, whats your ph, i solved my cloudiness in 12hrs, it was low kh?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

You can change as much water as you want daily as long as it's doesn't contain chlorine or chloramine. Nitrosomonas and nitrobacter isn't free floating so the water is irrellavent. Even if it were, there are enough beneficial bacteria in the filters, gravel and decorations in the tank to make the changing of water null and void. Daily water changes are the best for any fish and there's a reason for this, the bacteria isn't afloat.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> are you sure it is a bacterial bloom? i thought i had a bacterial bloom and done so many water changes i think i knocked the bacteria out, whats your ph, i solved my cloudiness in 12hrs, it was low kh?


 how do you raise or lower your kh? and what is the proper kh level?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

use a kh test kit, to higher kh add crushed coral to the tray or for a temporary solution untill you have a chance to add the coral add bi carb till the ph you desire is established.


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

I usually just do a 50% water change once a month, I have a bio wheel so all the beneficial bacteria is on the wheel. Thats the purpose of having a bio wheel, but when they say beneficial bacteria I'm guessing it's bacteria that fights off the "bad" bacteria.correct?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I do 10% weekly as the benefical bacteria are in the filter media!! So removing water just keeps nitrite levels down!!!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

You mean Nitr-A-te levels right Pingu?

Nitr-I-te not good if seen at all. Unless of course you are only on the ammonia state of tank cycling, then you might want to see Nitr-I-te.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

smb said:


> You can change as much water as you want daily as long as it's doesn't contain chlorine or chloramine. Nitrosomonas and nitrobacter isn't free floating so the water is irrellavent. Even if it were, there are enough beneficial bacteria in the filters, gravel and decorations in the tank to make the changing of water null and void. Daily water changes are the best for any fish and there's a reason for this, the bacteria isn't afloat.


 Yep water contains very little bacteria. I have at times done 100% water changes in my tanks over a week with 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> use a kh test kit, to higher kh add crushed coral to the tray or for a temporary solution untill you have a chance to add the coral add bi carb till the ph you desire is established.


 And what is a proper kh level?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

till ph is at your desired level and stable, its a process of elimination really


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

So there isnt really a desired kh level? Only ph, amonia, nitrate, nitrite?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i dont think so, it depends on the type of fish you keep, i think you are after about a 100ppm kh. what have you done so far?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Noble said:


> You mean Nitr-A-te levels right Pingu?
> 
> Nitr-I-te not good if seen at all. Unless of course you are only on the ammonia state of tank cycling, then you might want to see Nitr-I-te.


 Soory m8 gettin confused again!! How do i get nitrite down?? Or is this coz my m8 overfed em at xmas wiv no water change for 10 days and my filter breakin down???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> So there isnt really a desired kh level? Only ph, amonia, nitrate, nitrite?


 There is a desired level. It is on the test kit but I cant remember what it is...it is in degrees on my test kit. With a higher KH you PH is very stable. My water sucks ass, high ph and high kh...but my fish seem to do fine in it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

To keep a stable pH, KH should be in the range of 80-120 ppm (4.5 - 6.7 dKH).


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thankyou very much DonH for clairifying


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bubba_519 said:


> I usually just do a 50% water change once a month, I have a bio wheel so all the beneficial bacteria is on the wheel. Thats the purpose of having a bio wheel, but when they say beneficial bacteria I'm guessing it's bacteria that fights off the "bad" bacteria.correct?


 No, beneficial bacteria feeds on the ammonia and nitrites converting it into nitrates to maintain a poisonous free envirinment.


----------

